

Names and Signs for Logical Lonnectives - dmoney
http://flickr.com/photos/hexadecimal_time/2254800793/in/pool-diagrams

======
kcl
It's a bad idea to use mirroring and rotation when creating glyphs. The reason
is that it ties the correct interpretation of a string to its position and
orientation in space. Generally we want meaning to be absolute. The meaning of
a string shouldn't change depending on your position relative to it: if you
fire a Latin 'b' into space, it's impossible to tell whether you meant
'b','q','p', or 'd'. The problem is worse with the alphabet in the article.

In case you were wondering, the symmetry of the shapes does not allow any
interesting logical operations to be performed by reorienting the string in
space, except as it happens by accident.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Fascinating diagram and layout, but damn that's got to be tough on dyslexics.

